# Finishing A to Z: Beyond the Books



## GaryK

Nice review. I wish I liked finishing more than I do.


----------



## cajunpen

Good review - I was wondering about the DVD series, sounds like it might be worth the investment. I recently bought a Turbine, but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## rikkor

I am a visual learner, so this is probably something that would be useful to me. Thanks for the review.


----------



## sandhill

I'm with you Gary, this is the reason I got the DVD`s I think that's because I am not real good at it I tend to not enjoy doing it but each time I learn something new on any subject I enjoy it a little more each time. Now that I am good at sanding and preparing the work piece I like to see the transformation taking place.


----------

